

Scalable computer programming languages - parenthesis
http://www.cs.caltech.edu/~mvanier/hacking/rants/scalable_computer_programming_languages.html

======
staticshock
no explicit mention of erlang, unfortunately. it must have been pretty low on
the radar back in 2001.

~~~
silentbicycle
Or Ruby, but given that he lumps Python and Smalltalk together, I'm pretty
confident he would have put Ruby there as well.

Is Eiffel used much these days? Honest question - I don't know much about it.

~~~
mhartl
Mike's not a Ruby fan. Short version: he once told me that "The best thing I
can say about Ruby is that there's a wonderful smaller language inside it
struggling to get out." Long version:
<http://mvanier.livejournal.com/1351.html>

